# DooLittles first bike ride.........



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

We had a fun day and will definitely do this again :Sunny Smile:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your baby is just adorable.........She is sooooo cute!!! Love her flame doggles and now she is fixed up to go bike riding!!! I do love GW Little myself!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What an absolute doll!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet she makes the perfect chick magnet for you, huh?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I literally laughed out loud when I saw that first photo! I really look forward to your photos and I love these!! 

thanks for posting!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh DooLittle is delicious. I live about 15 minutes from GW Little in Moorpark, and LOVE GW Little!! FYI. they have lovely little scented doodie bags! Maybe we should start planning a So. Cal meetup!


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

What a FAB DAY!!!! Lv the doggles and ensemble!!!!!! DooLittle is DARLING!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is funny love the photos -- i work across the street from the office of gw little and see the owner walking their dog all the time so cute -- and very nice people


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved those pictures! 
That baby is adorable and she looks great in her new doggles. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

DooLittle, you are living the good life girl!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

DooLittle, you are living the good life girl!

ETA...HELP! I'm stuck in this thread and I can't get out! LOL It's just hung and causing double posts. I'm perfectly sober, I swear!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

DoLittle you are too CUTE!!! 

I love the outfit, I love the poses...

YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You crack me up. :smrofl: That sweet DooLittle found heaven when she found you. Flame Doggles! She looks so cute in them and doesn't seem to mind them at all. LOL All her gear is super and she enjoyed her day that's for sure. I'm glad I don't live near G.W.Little! It's bad enough I know where to find them on line. Those pictures are just great and she is one gorgeous girl. OMG that face! :faint: Thanks for sharing your pictures. Keep enjoying each other.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww she's adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: We love G.W. Little as well! And Susan Lanci! Gigi has the same water bottle thingy only it's blue and it goes everywhere with us! I did not know they made those in pink though!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is adorable! Looks like she had a fun day


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh lordy, those are just fantastic photos. You have one gorgeous little girl there.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh. Great pics of Doo Little!!!! I LOVE her doggles!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable !!! great photos....no leash?....unheard of for me, Jodi would be off in a flash. 

I love the goggles.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

love that ADORABLE face of hers

Thanks for sharing your fun adventure with us

Kat


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A real fun time! She is so cute! It's great she has taken to the goggles so well, as you can see I had them for Star also. Don't forget the sunscreen for her nose when you're out and about.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....waiting <strike>im</strike>-patiently for your next adventure, LOL!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a real sweetie. :wub: You sure had a fun packed day. Glad you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The best part of the whole "adventure", clothes, bikeride, carrier, pinkwater bottle and glasses is that Doolittle looks sooooooo HAPPY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 30 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824259


> lol that is funny love the photos -- i work across the street from the office of gw little and see the owner walking their dog all the time so cute -- and very nice people[/B]


I agree, very nice people and Peluche (their Chihuahua) got along great with DooLittle. 
I brought her pink bed into their office to suggest that they start carrying it. Peluche was in total agreement :biggrin: 

The gray bike carrier was on back order but they were kind enough to let me purchase the one they had used in their video.

QUOTE


> *Starsmom *Posted
> A real fun time! She is so cute! It's great she has taken to the goggles so well, as you can see I had them for Star also. _Don't forget the sunscreen for her nose when you're out and about. _[/B]


Yikes I hadn't thought of that . What type do I use? same stuff I use on me?

QUOTE


> *Maglily* Posted
> Adorable !!! great photos....no leash?....unheard of for me, Jodi would be off in a flash.
> 
> I love the goggles.[/B]


well maybe I exaggerated a little, her leash was handy but being only her second time on 
grass outside of her patio porch grass. She was not too adventurous, mostly just taking in 
the sights and sounds. I gotta take a picture through her doggles to see what she sees B) 

and yes, she loved the doggle goggles too! Even when they were on crooked :supacool: 










QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 30 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824242


> Oh DooLittle is delicious. I live about 15 minutes from GW Little in Moorpark, and LOVE GW Little!! FYI. they have lovely* little scented doodie bags*! Maybe we should start planning a So. Cal meetup![/B]


I will have to check that out. Thanks

and thanks for all the kind comments too from everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are great pictures. She is just too cute! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

Too cute - I wish my pups would wear Doggles. We sell them here at the store, but when I try them on them they scratch them off!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, she is just soooo adorable, what great pix and a fun adventure! we live in manhattan beach, so not too far from you.....wish i had the nerve to plop mine into my bike basket.  

i would also like to recommend the book "Its Me or the Dog" by Victoria Stilwell, her training methods are much more scientifically sound (than Cesar's).


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824727


> omg, she is just soooo adorable, what great pix and a fun adventure! we live in manhattan beach, so not too far from you.....wish i had the nerve to plop mine into my bike basket.
> 
> i would also like to recommend the book "Its Me or the Dog" by Victoria Stilwell, her training methods are much more scientifically sound (than Cesar's).[/B]


Thank you, I will check it out

QUOTE


> *mwilliams *Posted Too cute - I wish my pups would wear Doggles. We sell them here at the store, but when I try them on them they scratch them off!
> jodublin Posted Yesterday, 04:54 PM[/B]


 DooLittle took to them instantly, I guess I was lucky, or maybe cuz Dad was wearing sunglasses too...nah :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 1 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824833


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824727





> omg, she is just soooo adorable, what great pix and a fun adventure! we live in manhattan beach, so not too far from you.....wish i had the nerve to plop mine into my bike basket.
> 
> i would also like to recommend the book "Its Me or the Dog" by Victoria Stilwell, her training methods are much more scientifically sound (than Cesar's).[/B]


Thank you, I will check it out
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I'm so glad you posted that Tami!! I was trying to figure out a way to bring that up. I love Victoria Stillwell. You can see her show on Animal Planet as well as on Animal Planet's Web Site.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! Those pics are just too darn adorable!! How precious Doolittle is!!

Marie & the Boys


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824727


> omg, she is just soooo adorable, what great pix and a fun adventure! we live in manhattan beach, so not too far from you.....wish i had the nerve to plop mine into my bike basket.
> 
> i would also like to recommend the book "Its Me or the Dog" by Victoria Stilwell, her training methods are much more scientifically sound (than Cesar's).[/B]



QUOTE


> *Crystal&Zoe*
> Oh I'm so glad you posted that Tami!! I was trying to figure out a way to bring that up. I love Victoria Stillwell. You can see her show on Animal Planet as well as on Animal Planet's Web Site.[/B]


ok,ok, thats all it took I rushed down with Doolittle in hand and picked up the book, now my only question is : does she have to read it or do I ? :hugging:








man this is a great Maltese forum


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What adorable pictures! She is just too cute! :wub: :wub: I bet she loved spending such a fun day with her daddy!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824986


> man this is a great Maltese forum[/B]


AMEN brother!

p.s. Charlotte & I went for a bicycle ride on Sunday and she, too, loved it. However, Charlotte's doggles are not as cool as Doolittle's doggles. Charlotte has doggles envy!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. adorable pics... thanx for sharin!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Sep 2 2009, 06:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825077


> QUOTE (DooLittle @ Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824986





> man this is a great Maltese forum[/B]


AMEN brother!

p.s. Charlotte & I went for a bicycle ride on Sunday and she, too, loved it. However, Charlotte's doggles are not as cool as Doolittle's doggles. Charlotte has doggles envy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Amen here, too, I've learned so much for all the wonderful people here!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just love all of DooLittle's pictures and stories. They always bring a smile to my face. My husband is enjoying the pictures and stories, too. 

You are such a wonderful Daddy to DooLittle. Thanks for sharing all of the pictures. DooLittle is ADORABLE!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824242


> Oh DooLittle is delicious. I live about 15 minutes from GW Little in Moorpark, and LOVE GW Little!! FYI. they have lovely little scented doodie bags! Maybe we should start planning a So. Cal meetup![/B]



So Cal meetup? Count me and the girls in.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

very cute! and I love the play by play


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

sweet! i love it! that looks like so much fun, i wonder if the Ts would stay in the basket? your littl'un is totally adorable!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh!! that is sooooo cute  i love it


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

So cute! She looks like she had a great time!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Only 1 pic of that beautiful girl comes up when I clicked on the thread:angry:
I think it was the last one.


----------

